# Forum help



## Mad_for_Geckos (Oct 2, 2010)

hi can anyone help me...i was just wondering how do you attach pictures to your comments as i have noticed people commenting on forums usually tend to have a picture at the end like with there geckos or animals on xx :blush::blush::blush: sorri i am new to this xx


----------



## steelers jerseys (Oct 18, 2010)

what happend..
nfl jerseys wholesale


----------

